# 86 years without Anna Pavlova



## cimirro

A little homage to Anna Pavlova - in two days (23 January) will be 86 years without her,

Anna Pavlova dancing "The Dying Swan" which Mikhail Fokine made specially for her in 1905
Mute video made in 1925 at the Imperial Maryinsky Theater (if I'm not wrong).






Although this video was already in internet, it is always shown "seep up" like Charles Chaplin mute movies.
I slow down the video and played the Saint-Saens/Siloti piano transcription while watching the video in a big screen.
The choreography and music seems much more connected now than in the other videos I found.
.
More on Pavlova:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Pavlova

It is nice to note the differences between Pavlova (who dances the "first version"), the recreation by Isabelle Fokine based in the photos of the later revision by Mikhail Fokine and the version by Maya Plisetskaya which is almost a completely different choreography in several aspects (beautiful too, but not in Fokine's style).

Hope you enjoy as much as I do.
All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Larkenfield

Just beautiful! Full of beautiful lines and sublime subtleties of movement. Very moving!


----------



## Pugg

Larkenfield said:


> Just beautiful! Full of beautiful lines and sublime subtleties of movement. Very moving!


That's why she was one of the very best.


----------

